# Kräuterschnecke



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Moin ihr Lieben,

ich wollte schon immer eine Kräuterschnecke haben, aber irgendwie kam immer was dazwischen....als wir dann unser jetziges Haus kauften, war zwar klar, dass ich unbedingt eine bauen wollte, hatte das aber auf 2017 verschoben. Schöne Steine sind in der Regel auch "schön" teuer und wenn man noch tausend Sachen  machen bzw kaufen muss, müssen die nicht zwingend notwendigen halt hinten anstehen.
Netterweise hat es dann doch geklappt...
Im Mai mussten wir noch einen Türdurchbruch machen, hatten also einiges an Schutt, den wir im Juni zur Kippe brachten. Gerade als wir fertig mit Abladen waren und schon wieder fahren wollten, fuhr jemand an uns vorbei, der scheinbar Natursteine entsorgen wollte....also haben wir wieder angehalten und nachgefragt. Es stellte sich heraus, dass er der Chef einer kleinen Baufirma ist, die in Hildesheim einen kleinen Parkplatz erneuerten und gerade dabei waren das alte historische Pflaster zu entsorgen...wir haben nicht lang überlegt und die Steine gleich von seinem Hänger auf unseren geliehenen gestapelt, dabei bot er uns an, noch in die Stadt zu kommen und den Rest zu holen.
Erst wollten wir nicht, Samstags ist in der Stadt die Hölle los und der Hänger für große Mengen ohnehin zu klein, naja...letztlich sind wir natürlich doch gefahren 
Dort angekommen sind wir allerdings fast umgefallen...2,5 Tonnen Pflaster, mit unserem Hänger unmöglich, wieder Beratung und dann den Herrn gefragt, ob er uns das auch für kleines Geld zu uns bringen würde, statt zur Deponie (ist dieselbe Richtung, nur etwas weiter), keine Problem, meinte er, nur aufladen müssten wir selbst...na...den Rest könnt ihr euch denken, 20€ und ein bisschen Arbeit und wir hatten einen Steinhaufen im Garten und der Kräuterschnecke stand nichts mehr im Weg 

Da es historische Pflastersteine sind, die nicht im geringsten heutige Normen einhalten, ist das Stapeln ziemlich langwierig und ganz gerade wird es definitiv nicht, aber ich bin zufrieden. Auf Drainage oder ähnliches habe ich völlig verzichtet, sondern einfach die Steine auf den Rasen gesetzt, Pfusch am Bau, aber ich wollte nicht mehr warten  Muss auch nicht perfekt sein...
In die Zwischenräume habe ich Mulch, Erde, Sand und diverse Wurze gestopft, bisher hält alles, die Steine neigen sich aber auch nach innen...was ich mächtig unterschätzt habe ist, wie viel Erde in so eine Schnecke passt  Ich habe so ziemlich alles verwurstet was im Garten noch an Hügeln, Beetabtrag, Rasensoden und Maulwurfshügeln zusammenkam, immer nach und nach, aber bisher reicht es nicht, weswegen die Schnecke auch noch nicht fertig ist.

Dann erstmal ein paar Fotos...

          

Später mehr....


----------



## ina1912 (21. Sep. 2016)

Na da hattest Du ja ein Riesenglück! Wer schmeisst denn heutzutagehistorisches Pflaster weg, noch dazu als Unternehmer. ... da könnte man auch für sehr teuer Geld an Händler antiker Baustoffe verscherbeln.... haben einen bei uns im Nachbarort, wo man für dreistellige Beträge Sandsteinpfeiler und Säulen u.ä. aus alten vornehmlich osteuropäischen Gutshäusern erwerben kann... bei dem kann ich mir nicht mal ne alte Zementfliese leisten...
Aber zurück zum Thema, bewundert habe ich Deine kräuterschnecke ja schon in dem anderen Thema,  sehr schöne Optik mit den alten Steinen! Aber vielleicht machst Du Dir doch noch die Arbeit mit einer Maulwurfsperre weiter oben. Ausserdem würde ich6ch vielleicht ne Schicht Schutt oder selbst zertrümmerte Porotonsteine einbringen, um den Wasser-Ablauf eines mediterranen Küstenfelsens zu simulieren? Die Kräuter werden es Dir sicher danken.

Lg ina


----------



## pema (21. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
sehr schön gemacht und viel Glück gehabt, dass ihr die Steine geschenkt bekommen habt (wir zahlen oft ziemlich viel für diese alten Pflastersteine).
Beim nächsten mal darauf achten: keine Kreuzfugen verlegen (oder wenigstens so wenige wie möglich). Das gibt dem ganzen mehr Halt und sieht auch besser aus (...wobei mir eure Schnecke auch sehr gut gefällt).
petra


----------



## Erin (21. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

Kreuzfuge  Ich wusste doch, irgendwas stimmt nicht...na...nu ist zu spät, aber es ja noch Steine übrig für eine Minitrockenmauer, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall daran denken  Ich hoffe allerdings, dass das meiste mit der Zeit überwuchert und die Ritzen zuwachsen.
Joa...die Steine, ich war auch ziemlich platt und wir haben ihn auch gefragt, warum er sie nicht verkauft, aber er meinte, damit hätte man immer nur Ärger und die Leute kämen dann nicht und er müsste seine Termine einhalten. Letztlich war es eine win-win-Situation, er brauchte nichts aufladen und die Entsorgung nicht bezahlen und wir haben Steine für quasi nichts bekommen....bin aber auch der Meinung, dass wir definitiv den wesentlich größeren Gewinn hatten 

Hm...Maulwurfsperre...meinst du das brauchen wir? Schicke gleich mal ein Bild von der Ecke von oben, die grenzt nicht an den Rasen....
Steinbrösel fehlen mir unbedingt, es ist zwar ein bisschen was drin, was halt noch so rumlag, aber bestimmt nicht genug. Ich schau mal, dass ich jetzt wenigstens in der letzten Reihe noch mehr unterbringe und noch ist ja fast nichts gepflanzt, kann also noch "durchrühren" 
Danke euch beiden 

Von oben noch ohne Schnecke
  

seitlich


----------



## Daufi (23. Sep. 2016)

Habe grade zufällig die Bilder gefunden. Das ist die Kräuterspirale von meinem Papa - also die ist da irgendwo hinter dem Gestrüpp...


----------



## Erin (23. Sep. 2016)

Ist das ein Suchbild?

Auch wenn ich die Schnecke jetzt nicht sehe, sehr schön bei deinem Papa  Ich mag das ja, wenn man nicht gleich alles sieht....


----------



## Daufi (23. Sep. 2016)

Er hat gemeint, er hätte vor kurzem Kahlschlag gemacht, da sollte man die Spirale wieder sehen - ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder....
Die ist nur größer als bei Dir und vor allem höher, und alles schön mit alten Sandsteinen.... Allerdings hat er ja jetzt ein paar Tröge weniger....

Und meine Mama hatte die(Spirale) liebevoll(die war so ein richtiges Kräuterweib... ) mit allem möglichen und unmöglichem bepflanzt, geschützt, verboten, irgendwo eingesammelt.
Vor 20, 25 Jahren hat da ja noch kein Hahn danach gekräht, wenn man da was in freier Natur mitgenommen oder ausgebuddelt hat....
Mittlerweise ist sie 10 Jahre tot, aber das meiste hat plegefrei überdauert....
...wie man ja sieht....

Wenn ich nur wüßte, was das alles ist, was da so wuchert...

Wiiee meinst Du das, mit nicht gleich alles sehen...?

Ach und das ist er persönlich, der Waldschrat...


----------



## Erin (23. Sep. 2016)

Sandstein gefällt mir auch, wenn du also das nächste Mal bei ihm räuberst, vergiss die Fotos nicht

Es gibt tatsächlich so viele tolle Kräuter...das meiste wird ja heute leider nicht mehr genutzt. Hast du denn wenigstens etwas Wissen von deiner Ma mitgenommen?
Ich habe leider auch nur so das übliche, muss mich da nochmal schlau machen, vor allem wirklich winterharte Kräuter brauch ich noch.

Mit nicht nicht gleich alles sehen, meine ich, dass ich es schön finde, wenn man einen Garten nicht gleich ganz erfassen kann. Das ist bei kleinen Gärten natürlich schwierig, aber wenn man Platz hat...also verschlungene Wege, oder dicht bepflanzte Ecken, hinter denen sich noch ein Sitzplatz verbirgt, sowas halt....hätte ich bei uns auch auch gern, aber Rom ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden, nech?  Vielleicht sollte ich mal Ina einladen und planen lassen 

Wie ein Waldschrat sieht dein Papa aber nicht aus, wobei ich mich da nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen will, nächstes Wochenende kommen uns auch ein paar Waldschrate besuchen, denen man das definitiv nicht ansieht


----------



## pema (23. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Schnecke jetzt nicht sehe, sehr schön bei deinem Papa


dem schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an.
Schöne Grüße an den Papa.
petra


----------



## Daufi (23. Sep. 2016)

Mach ich Petra, wenn ich nächstes WE Neuen __ Wein holen gehe...

Ja das würde mir ja auch gefallen, Erin, aber bei uns ist alles noch so kahl, und man wird ja nicht jünger - soll ja pflegeleicht sein....
Wobei - schön wild wird´s ja dann von alleine...
Wir werden nächstes Jahr erst mal probieren einen Teil zur Blumen, Kräuter, Bienenwiese umzuwandeln...
Ist nur schwierig ne einheimische Mischung zu finden...
Und eine Platz für die Gartensauna....

Wenn ich bei uns so aus dem Fenster schaue, puh, da haben wir noch ein paar Jahre zu tun....


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Text folgt 

Nicht ganz so wie geplant und auch noch nicht ganz fertig, aber so siehts erstmal aus.
An sich baut man ja immer höher, aber irgendwann am Wochenende habe ich aufgegeben, nach zigmal sortieren, auf- und wieder abbauen. Die Steine sind eben nicht regelmäßig und völlig krumm und schief wollte ich es dann auch nicht haben. Eigentlich gefällt es mir aber wirklich gut so, ist dann halt eine etwas andere Kräuterschnecke  
Ich hab mir noch Felder eingebaut mit Korbresten, den Pflastersteinen und Klinkern....muss jetzt nur noch fertig aufgefüllt werden und dann ist gut, dafür brauche ich aber noch Schotter und Sand. Im Moment hat das aber auch keine Eile, denn jetzt kommt nur noch Schnittlauch rein, der Rest folgt im Frühjahr.
Oben steht Rosmarin, ich hoffe, ich bekomme ihn über den Winter, dahinter Currykraut und ich überlege noch, ob ich versuche das Strauchbasilikum draußen zu überwintern. Werde auch jeden Fall alles mit Holzspäne und anderem Material abdecken...
Hat hier zufällig jemand Strauchbasilikum?

Meine Minze steht neben der Spirale, da kann sie wuchern was das Zeug hält, ich denke aber, da muss ich im Frühjahr noch einiges an Erde abtragen, es kommt mir noch zu viel __ Hahnenfuß hoch.
Irgendwo brauche ich dann noch ein Plätzchen für __ Salbei und Liebstöckel, da überlege ich noch, ob ich die in der Spirale haben möchte...falls da jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit


----------



## Erin (29. Okt. 2016)

Fertig ist die Schnecke...

   Die freie Fläche unten wird nächstes Jahr abgetragen und mit Thymian bepflanzt, evtl gesellt sich noch Liebstöckel und Bärlauch dazu. Bisher steht dort meine Minze und wuchert hoffentlich ordentlich.

  An das Ende kommt ein Miniteich...

    

   Die Schnittlauchecke...habe heute mal meine Horste geteilt, kann man nie genug von haben...

   und der Rosmarin, wird hier auch ständig gebraucht,

   + ein bisschen Schnickschnack...

Im Frühjahr werde ich in jedem Fall Basilikum, Dill, Kümmel und Estragon aussäen und __ Oregano, __ Salbei und Liebstöckel pflanzen.
Die ganze Späne ist übrigens von unserer Holzsägerei und verhindert hoffentlich allzu starken Unkrautwuchs.


----------



## Tanny (29. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Erin, 

das sieht wirklich absolut phantastisch aus  



Erin schrieb:


> mit Thymian bepflanzt, evtl gesellt sich noch Liebstöckel und Bärlauch



Liebstöckl musst Du in den Hintergrund pflanzen - der wird gigantisch hoch wenn Du ihn lässt. Meiner erreicht imer so um die 2 Meter. 
Mein Bärlauch war anfangs mickrig und kam nie so recht - habe 2 x nachgepflanzt. Dann habe ich noch weitere Steine um ihn herum aufgestellt (dabei stand er schon im Schatten) und schwupp explodierte er. ALso Bärlauch will richtig, richtig dunkle Ecken 
Was noch sehr klasse ist, ist Knoblauchrauke - ebenfalls etwas für "Nordseiten" - also eher Vollschatten. Wird ca 1 Meter hoch und wächst in kleinen "Feldern", wie Brennessel. Knoblauchrauke ist einfach nur DER Hit. Ich nasche da den halben Sommer jedes Mal, wenn ich vorbei gehe. Sie schmeckt nach Knoblauch, eignet sich hervorragend zum Würzen überall dort, wo man sonst Knoblauch nehmen würde, hat aber den Vorteil, dass man a) nicht danach riecht nach dem Essen und b) Leute, die Knoblauch nicht ab können, reagieren auf die Rauke nicht allergisch. 



Erin schrieb:


> Bisher steht dort meine Minze und wuchert hoffentlich ordentlich.



Das habe ich mir auch mal gewünscht  .....heute wünschte ich, ich hätte Minze nie angepflanzt. Die wird man nie wieder los und sie breitet sich schneller aus, als jeder Löwenzahn und erstickt dabei alles (Pfefferminze auch).



Erin schrieb:


> An das Ende kommt ein Miniteich...



Das finde ich eine absolut geniale Idee 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Daufi (29. Okt. 2016)

Kirstin, wir bringen unsere Minze um - wir ertränken sie in Mojito...
Das klappt richtig gut....

Und Erin, wir sind am Montag mal wieder meinen Papa besuchen, wenn ich drandenke mache ich diesmal ein paar Bilder , wo man auch ne Kräuterspirale erkennt...
Deine sieht gut aus - aber viel zu ordentlich.... Würd ich auch noch ein paar Holzbrocken drauf schmeissen, da freut sich das Kleingetier....


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2016)

Ich hatte mal wilden Majoran (gut für Pizza) im Gewächshaus, er wucherte förmlich, davon leite ich ab das er mit mehr Luftfeuchtigkeit sehr gut zurechtkommt.
Mit Schnittlauch und Petersilie gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Auch wenn die Pfefferminze wandert wie ein nicht haltbarer Geselle, so hat sie mehr Flour in einem Stengel wie eine ganze Zahnpasta -Tube.


----------



## Erin (30. Okt. 2016)

Danke Kirstin 

Oha...ich wusste gar nicht, dass Liebstöckel sooo groß werden kann...in meinen Töpfen war er immer höchstens 50 cm. Macht aber nichts, ist Platz genug und ich mag ihn 
Joa...die Minze bzw Pfefferminze darf ruhig wuchern...die Ecke ist ja abgegrenzt und unser Verbrauch hoch, wie Arne schon schrieb, im Sommer im Mojito, im Winter als Tee, ich liebe Pfefferminze! 
Knobirauke ist eine fantastische Idee, da werde ich ich im Frühjahr nach schauen, toll, danke für den Tipp! Rauke ist auch so eines meiner Lieblingskräuter, ganz frisch auf Fleisch ein Gedicht und Knobirauke bestimmt auch 
Zwischen der Schnecke und der Hecke ist den ganzen Tag Vollschatten, dann werde iches da mal probieren, ebenso mit dem Bärlauch, da hatte ich bisher nämlich auch kein Glück mit 

Arne...na hoffentlich, ich warte schon ewig auf Fotos 
Noch ist es ordentlich....das dauert ja erfahrungsgemäß nicht sonderlich lange, also lass es mich so lange genießen^^ Und danke!

Samurai (heißt du eigentlich Ron?), Majoran ist eine super Idee! Danke! Den hätte ich sonst glatt vergessen, der kommt auf jeden Fall auch mit rein  Ist der eigentlich mehrjährig?


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Erin!
Ja der Majoran ist mehr jährig.
Nein heiße Ronald und Ron ist nur ein Kürzel.


----------



## Erin (30. Okt. 2016)

Danke dir! Umso besser, dann muss ich mal schauen wohin damit,der wird ja auch etwas höher, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung hab.
Ronald ist ja mal ein ungewöhnlicher Name hier  Gefällt mir!


----------



## Daufi (31. Okt. 2016)

So drei, vier Bilder habe ich gemacht...
Aber die gibts heute nicht mehr, wir verbrennen gerade Hexen aus der Nachbarschaft, vergiften die Kinder im Ort und genießen den Neuen __ Wein aus Mussbach...


----------



## Erin (31. Okt. 2016)

Tztztztz....Halloween mit dem 30.April verwechselt?


----------



## Plätscher (1. Nov. 2016)

@Erin, Knolauch (chin. Schnittlauch), Mehrjährig, blüht schön und ist lekker.


----------



## Erin (1. Nov. 2016)

Moin Jürgen,

ist das das Gleiche wie Schnittknoblauch? Wenn ja, habe ich den in einem der Gemüsebeete, lief nur leider nicht so gut auf...hätte ich jetzt aber völlig verpennt, mal schauen, ob ich noch Reste finde, dann Pflanze ich den noch um, danke


----------



## Daufi (1. Nov. 2016)

Hmm, Erin, das mit dem April könnte schon sein..., den Nachbarn hat gefallen...
Mit den Bildern bei meinem Papa war wohl auch nix, da sieht man nicht wirklich was drauf....
Irgendwie müßte man da im Frühjahr mal Kahlschlag machen....


----------



## Erin (10. Jan. 2017)

Ein paar Winterimpressionen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Jan. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Ein paar Winterimpressionen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 177618 Anhang anzeigen 177619
> Anhang anzeigen 177617



Hi Erin,

das sieht eher nach Winterdepressionen aus (die hab ich zur Zeit auch wieder massiv)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (11. Jan. 2017)

Moin Frank,

passend dazu habe ich mir früher im Winter immer die Haare schwarz gefärbt  An sich mag ich, wenn der Garten so gezuckert aussieht und Schnee finde ich auch schön, nur leider sind so schöne klare Wintertage recht selten, meist ist es nur windig, nass und eisig 
Mich überfällt dann eher der Winterschlaf...
Aber sieh es mal so, ohne Winter auch kein Glühwein, keine Schlittenpartien, kein Freuen auf die wärme gemütliche Küche, heißen Tee oder Kafffee, keine Euphorie beim ersten schönen Wetter im Frühjahr usw
Gegen Winterdepressionen helfen übrigens hervorragend Erich Kästner und Heinrich Spoerl (vorzugsweise 3 Männer im Schnee bzw Die Feuerzangenbowle), heißen Tee dazu, Kuscheldecke und ein gemütlicher Sessel + ausreichend Zeit und Ruhe und draußen am besten so ein richtiges Sauwetter...besser geht's kaum


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Jan. 2017)

.....gegen Winterdepression helfen Cappuccino, Schokolade, lecker Kuchen usw.... nur schade, man wird dick und fett davon....
und fällt von einer Depression in die nächste...

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Erin (11. Jan. 2017)

Ach was...das wird dann bei der Teichvergrößerung oder anderen Projekten im Frühjahr wieder abgearbeitet


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Jan. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Ach was...das wird dann bei der Teichvergrößerung oder anderen Projekten im Frühjahr wieder abgearbeitet


Haste Recht und Projekte gibt's ja genug....

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2017)

Oder beim Schneeschippen


----------



## Daufi (12. Jan. 2017)

Jaaa, vorzugsweise morgen oder Samstag früh.....
Aber dann zum Frühstück gleich einen Jagatee....


----------



## Erin (4. Apr. 2017)

So...die Schnecke geht jetzt ins erste Frühjahr...der Schnittlauch, den ich letztes Jahr gepflanzt hatte, kommt schon fleißig und wurde bereits einmal beerntet. Hinten steht Majoran, seitlich __ Oregano und Bohnenkraut + die Pflanzen vom letztem Jahr, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob der Rosmarin nochmal richtig kommt.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch Schnittknoblauch, Dill und essbare Blühpflanzen ausgesät, der Liebstöckel wächst bereits im Pott in der Küche und Basilikum würde auch drinnen ausgesät.
Waldmeister ist noch an die Hecke gekommen und eine weitere Minze fand ihren Platz, diesmal "Mojito-Minze", die riecht schon nach Cocktail...wahnsinn! 
In den Ferien geht's noch zu einer Freundin, die den ganzen Garten voller Bärlauch hat, da kommt dann einiges zwischen Hecke und Schnecke...fehlt nur noch Knobirauke 

   

Steht übrigens alles bombenfest, obwohl es nach dem Winter noch wackliger aussieht...


----------



## Ida17 (5. Apr. 2017)

Na wo ist denn der erste Spatenstich für den Mini? 

Deine Schnecke gefällt mir echt gut, Kräuter sind einfach toll


----------



## Erin (5. Apr. 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Na wo ist denn der erste Spatenstich für den Mini?
> 
> Deine Schnecke gefällt mir echt gut, Kräuter sind einfach toll



Hehe...auf den Kommentar habe ich gewartet  Kommt noch, momentan haben andere Sachen Vorrang

Danke!

Ich liebe Kräuter auch, daher ist die Schnecke auch nur ein Standort im Garten. Ich habe sie in Pflanzsteinen, in den Hochbeeten, zwischen dem Gemüse, bei den Obststräuchern und neben den Erdbeeren und trotzdem immer das Gefühl, es reicht noch nicht...


----------



## Daufi (8. Apr. 2017)

Sieht gut aus Erin, Waldmeister haben wir vor 2 Wochen auch gepflanzt, da mußte ich an diverse Waldmeisterbowlen von meiner Oma denken - da müssen wir definitiv dieses Jahr eine machen, falls er schön anwächst, im Moment trampeln gerade die Maurer drauf rum...
Und der Knoblauch kommt hoffentlich auch wieder...
Aber im Moment muss ich mich erst um meine neuen Mädels kümmern...


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Neue Mädels? Hab ich was verpasst? Und wieso Maurer? Was enthältst du uns hier? Tztztzt.....
Ich warte übrigens noch auf Fotos der Kräuterschnecke von deinem Papa....wäre jetzt vielleicht ein guter Zeitpunkt, bevor wieder alles überwuchert ist 

Unsere wird langsam voller....

   

Vorn ist ein __ Salbei dazu gekommen, oben ein hängender Rosmarin, der hoffentlich über die Mauer wächst, ganzen unten ein weiterer Thymian, irgendein Sedum an der Seite und...

   ein Maurerkübel...ein Seerosenstück würde schon versenkt, allerdings fehlt noch Sand ringsrum, Deko, weitere Pflanzen usw Dahinter die Knobirauke, sie muss sich allerdings noch erholen.

Wie kommt das Bild oben jetzt da rein?
Das Unkraut ignorieren, dazu bin ich noch nicht gekommen Und irgendwie schmuggelt sich immer das Ungeheuer ins Bild, ttztz....


----------



## Daufi (12. Apr. 2017)

Ach nee hast nix verpasst, ein Mann braucht halt von Zeit zu Zeit ein wenig Abwechslung.
Ist das bei euch nicht so? 
Das belebt doch die Beziehung...
Die Kräuterspirale von meinem Papa hatte ich doch im Herbst schon mal neu gepostet...
Und die Maurer wollte eigentlich Alex, weil die so Muskeln haben...
Und unsere Außentreppe und Terrasse braucht etwas neuen Beton...
Und die Deppen haben als erstes den neuen Waldmeister, Bärlauch und Rosmarin zertrampelt, mit Zement begossen, und eingestaubt - wie übrigens alles...
Und meine Mädels siehst Du übrigens tagsüber hier:
[DLMURL]http://daufi:daufi123@senck.info/mjpeg/videostream.cgi?chn=0[/DLMURL]
Die lieben es, sich zu zeigen...


----------



## Erin (12. Apr. 2017)

Nach der Holzhackerei jeden Tag? Nö 

Joa...Fotos gabs schon, aber da war auch nicht soooo viel zu sehen 

Hmpf...ja Handwerker, kenne ich irgendwoher, der letzte hat uns das ganze Haus mit rotem Steinstaub eingesaut
Sorry an alle Handwerker, sind natürlich nicht alle so...

Dann werde ich das morgen mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2017)

Da ist er ja, der Mini! Bin mal gespannt wie er sich entwickelt


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Yep, ich auch 

Heute haben wir Sand am Kieswerk geholt und der Mini wurde seitlich aufgefüllt. Eine __ Zwergbinse vom Teich habe ich geteilt und auf 2 Steine gesetzt und weil mir das zu wenig war, ist die Korkenzieherbinse vom letzten Einkauf daneben gewandert. Am großen Teich ist sie optisch sowieso untergegangen und wenn sie zu massig wird, teile ich halt wieder.
Jetzt muss nur noch alles wachsen, einschließlich der Seerose, die setze ich im Winter allerdings wieder in den Teich.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2017)

Glückwunsch Erin, das ist sehr hübsch geworden!  Ich wette,  dass das in wenigen Wochen schön eingewachsen ist! Mach mal weiter ordentlich bilder und berichte uns! Wir sind schon gespannt,  wie Du die Umgebung gestaltest. 

Lg ina


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Danke Ina 

Mit dem Bewuchs wird es allerdings noch etwas dauern, diePflanzen, die ich haben möchte, bekomme ich frühestens Anfang Mai 
Dahinter habe ich gerade erst Knobirauke gepflanzt, der werde ich ordentlich Platz zum Vermehren lassen und daneben steht Pfefferminze, die kommt gerade erst. Viel mehr wird es auf dem unteren Beet nicht geben, da hinten an der Hecke Waldmeister steht und hinter die Steine kommt Bärlauch. Damit ist das ganze dann voll genug, aber auf der Schnecke ist ja einiges ausgesät, auch essbare Blüten


----------



## ina1912 (13. Apr. 2017)

Anfang Mai sind ja nur noch gut zwei Wochen
Bisschen Geduld musste schon aufbringen!


----------



## Erin (13. Apr. 2017)

Das stimmt, an Geduld mangelt es auch nicht, hab noch genug anderes zu tun, morgen gehts am Teich weiter


----------



## Kathrinvdm (14. Apr. 2017)

Sehr schön Erin! Das wird bestimmt sehr prachtvoll, wenn die Pflanzen sich erstmal Spirale und Kleinteich erobert haben. Ich freue mich schon auf die entsprechenden Bilder.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

So sieht seit gestern unsere Kräuter "Spirale" aus


----------



## Daufi (15. Apr. 2017)

Der Mini sieht ja schön aus, aber hab ich das richtig gesehen, du hast dein Krönchen vergessen...?


----------



## Erin (15. Apr. 2017)

Totto....ist das ein alter Waschzuber? Sieht toll aus!   Sowas würde ich mir auch sofort in den Garten stellen, mit den Hängetöpfechen drumrum total schön 

Ach Arne....das hab ich für den Froschkönig da gelassen, ich brauche es nicht mehr


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Totto....ist das ein alter Waschzuber?


Ja, war garnicht so einfach das Innenleben aus zu bauen.....da waren noch die Walkstangen und der Elekrtomotor mit Keilriemen und Umlenkgetreibe drunter......

Irgendwo schade so was zu zerstören. Aber so hat das Teil wenigstens noch einen Verwendungszweg. Habe eine Teichfolie eingelegt, damit das Holt nicht so schnell vergammelt.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

Bei uns ist vielles als Deko in den Gaten gekommen.
Zinkbadewanne in Groß, Holzschlachtemolle, Pflug, Egge, Wagenrad und diverse Holzleitern als Ranghilfe für die Pflanzen.....müsst es aber schon einiges in dem Deko-Beitrag geben glaube ich.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2015-06-15-003-jpg.147967/


----------



## Erin (18. Apr. 2017)

Sowas mag ich auch, bei uns ist leider fast alles der Ignoranz meines Ex' zum Opfer gefallen  

Derzeit schauen wir auf Dorfflohmärkten immer nach solchen Sachen, aber bis auf den Pflug ist uns noch nichts untergekommen...naja, abwarten!

Ich find es jetzt nicht so wild, dass du das Innenleben entsorgt hast, so nutzt es ja noch was und sieht toll aus


----------



## Erin (21. Apr. 2017)

Zuwachs an der Kräuterschnecke und am Miniteich:

   __ Salbei mit bunten Blättern und Blutflussampfer
   und 3 Sorten Duftthymian   
Das ganze...


----------



## Erin (6. Juni 2017)

So langsam wirds und im Mörtelkübel wohnt jetzt ein __ Goldfisch (vermutlich), der ein Zuhause sucht...den haben wir vorm Hochwasser gerettet und im großen Teich hätte ich ihn nie wieder gefunden...muss ihn wohl mal anfüttern, bisher versteckt er sich immer unten.


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Wucherbilder für Arne

          

Zumindest da kommt kein Wasser hin


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Zumindest da kommt kein Wasser hin


Dann solltest du alle deine Beete so anlegen. 
Und das am besten ringsum dein Grundstück.


----------



## Ida17 (8. Aug. 2017)

Die Schnecke ist Dir richtig gelungen, klasse! 
Rene hat da gar nicht so unrecht die Beete so anzulegen


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Danke! 

Ach ja...hm...das große Blumenbeet bekommt auch nichts ab, aber sonst lässt sich das kaum verhindern...

  

Da sieht man es vielleicht ganz gut, kurz nach dem Hochwasser aufgenommen (ganz hinten stehts noch)...bis knapp über die erste Hecke stand das Wasser, dahinter ist der Obst- und Gemüsegarten, dann kommt eine weitere Hecke und dahinter ist der Teich. Wenn wir Hochwasser von unten kriegen hat man also keine Chance, selbst wenn ich eine Mauer unten ziehen würde, dann käme es seitlich durch die Hecken von unseren Nachbarn.
Alternative wäre alles in den oberen Teil zu verlegen, aber dann wäre über die Hälfte des Gartens nur noch Rasen und oben alles proppenvoll...auch irgendwie doof, oder?


----------



## Daufi (8. Aug. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Wucherbilder für Arne


...das ist schön Erin... 
Sieht aber wirklich schön aus...
Na aber mit der Überschwemmungsgrenze das ist doof. Ihr müßt so ne transportable Mauer besorgen, wie am Rhein.. Kommts Wasser, Elemente rein...
Nach den Überschwemmungsbildern sieht der Teich aber wieder gut aus...


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2017)

Danke! Nähert der deines Vaters an, in zwei Jahren...

Elemente? Auf ca 90m? Ich brauch nen Jackpot... Nee...ernsthaft...geht so einfach nicht und man muss ja auch an die Nachbarn denken, die haben ihren Teich dies Jahr auch schon das zweite Mal in Ordnung bringen müssen....und ehrlich gesagt, ich bin zwar gefrustet und beim Gemüsegarten hab ich fast geheult, aber wir wollten einen naturnahen Teich, ohne Mauern, Technik oder sonstwas, mit Fröschen, Molchen etc. und Fakt ist, die können das ab...pflanzentechnisch muss ich mich dann halt umstellen und nur das pflanzen, was ein Hochwasser übersteht, gefällt mir zwar nicht wirklich und ich knabber noch ein bisschen daran, aber so ist es halt...
Im Gemüsegarten werd ich einfach die Hochbeete noch aufstocken und ne Etage höher setzen, muss reichen....ich finde mich gerade damit ab
Für exklusive Sachen nutze ich dann den oberen Teil....bin heilfroh, dass die Schnecke hier oben am Haus ist


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Alternative wäre alles in den oberen Teil zu verlegen, aber dann wäre über die Hälfte des Gartens nur noch Rasen und oben alles proppenvoll...auch irgendwie doof, oder?


Heimlich den Garten um 1 m auffüllen.....dann kannst du auch gleich den Teich größer machen.... bzw. in einem Abstand X um den Teich nicht auffüllen.


----------



## Erin (9. Aug. 2017)

Gar nicht so schlecht die Idee....


----------

